# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printing Helping The Blind Read Music Better

## Brian_Krassenstein

Selective Laser Sintering plays a very central role in improving musical education and composition for visually impaired students. These students are encumbered greatly by the use of braille to read music, and this is not the same notation system used by music teachers. Yeaji Kim was a doctoral student at University of Wisconsin when she developed the Tactile Stave Notation system. This system uses raised notes that can be touched to correspond with the sound and the music teachers own notation. SLS prints the notation sheets and Kim continues to test prototypes from her home in South Korea to ensure that the note resolution is just right. What an incredible application of 3D printing! Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/104001/3d-printed-musical-notation/

----------


## silgiolo

After 2 years, any update? Any news?

----------


## sophiewilson0191

Wow, this is awesome.
Giving blind person a good chance to prove themselves. All we need is a teacher.
Any news on this?

Rapid 3D Printing Of High-Res, Viable Human Organs Possible

----------


## Amino

Any news?  :Smile:  

Kinds Regards
Mette

----------


## JerriLGalindo

I want to learn more about 3D printing

----------


## Susanne

A very humble approach towards humanity... this is an amazing thought ... everyone should get a chance.

----------

